# Going Encore instead of Contender



## pacecars (Sep 17, 2017)

Several years ago a friend and I bought a couple of T/C Encores from Bullberry with action jobs. He went the rifle route and I did the pistol thing. I sold mine but he kept his. I told him I was looking at a Contender and he said he would sell me his Encore .260 Rifle at a fantastic price so I jumped on it.

I bought a factory .308 barrel with a Leupold VX3 2.5-8x32 that I couldn't pass up. Now I am going to order a MGM 12.5" stainless .338 Federal barrel with their integral muzzle brake. I am trying to decide on which profile to go with. I am leaning toward the heavy factory style at the moment.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 17, 2017)

Just be careful and check the regulations on converting a rifle to a pistol.
Good Luck!


----------



## pacecars (Sep 17, 2017)

No worries. The frame was purchased and is on the 4473 as a frame, not a rifle or pistol


----------



## pacecars (Sep 17, 2017)

I would also say unless you do something stupid with one it will never be an issue anyway.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 17, 2017)

When we bought the frames I also bought a .358 Win pistol barrel from Bullberry and they were both put together in the gun shop with that barrel and a pistol grip just so we could have witnesses that they were first pistols


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 18, 2017)

Should do really well, years ago a field An stream gun review did TC custom shop Encore 6.5creedmoor prohunter pistol. 15in medium barrel target crown guy said .5in groups at 100yds. That .260 should be fantastic in the config you have. I have a 7mm/08 but wanna order a creed in 15in pistol set up.

Very nice set up An plans you have for the encore.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 27, 2017)

Just got off the phone with MGM ordering the .338 Federal barrel, should be here in about 4 weeks or so Now to start on ammo


----------



## rwg (Sep 28, 2017)

Sounds like fun. I had Virgin Valley make me a 338 Win Mag a few years before the 338 Federal came on the scene. It's a whole lot of fun.  My barrel always loved the 180 grain Nosler BT. Finally ran out of my stash and will be using the 180 grain Accubonds this year. I get 2700fps with the 180 grain bullets without pushing to the limits. Have gotten higher but decided 2700 was about perfect for me and the gun. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 30, 2017)

rwg said:


> Sounds like fun. I had Virgin Valley make me a 338 Win Mag a few years before the 338 Federal came on the scene. It's a whole lot of fun.  My barrel always loved the 180 grain Nosler BT. Finally ran out of my stash and will be using the 180 grain Accubonds this year. I get 2700fps with the 180 grain bullets without pushing to the limits. Have gotten higher but decided 2700 was about perfect for me and the gun. Good luck and have fun.



Is that it in your avatar!


----------



## rwg (Oct 1, 2017)

pacecars said:


> Is that it in your avatar!



Yep. Quite a fireball. The gun on the table next to me is my 300 WinMag. I had that rechambered from a 308 by Mike Bellm. It's also a shooter. I'm letting my buddy hunt with it this season.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 5, 2017)

I had a 10 inch .256 Win Mag Contender that threw out a similar fireball, of course with zero recoil though!


----------



## pacecars (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## rwg (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## pacecars (Nov 4, 2017)

Got to shoot it yesterday with some 185 gr Federal factory loads. The brake works very well and recoil is very tolerable. Got it sighted in and must say I was impressed so far. I need to get some dies and some Barnes TSX bullets to try


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm waiting on a new encore frame I ordered from buds.  Always wonder who in the world would ever check to see if my encore was shipped as a rifle or a pistol.  I know tca went all the way to the supreme court with the concept, but in reality it seems like a technicality that will not be enforced unless you go "postal" with the weapon. And it would be a very odd choice of gun for such.


----------

